# A site that I have been using



## betonit (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a site that i would like to share that i have been using for almost a year.Sports Betting Champ Works pretty good for me. I'm the type of person who likes to look at stats though.  That way I can make an educated bet.  It was a little pricey, but I took the chance due to the refund offer.  I liked the service so I never needed the refund.  Hope this helps anyone out there, and happy betting.


----------

